# Sleeping? First night at home



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

Tonight is my first night with my kitty... I'm nervous about her being in my room with me because if she comes up on the bed i dont want to roll on top of her and swish her .. what do i do .... shes not acting shy anymore i was laying on the floor with her doing homework on a blanket and she sniffed me and snuggled right up to me awwwwwwwwwww i was waiting for that moment all day!  .... shes been doign great ... shes tired tho i went to the store and got her some toys for tomrorow so she'll be entertained .... but what do i do for tonight?


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

How old is the kitty?


----------



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

*..*

shes about 13-15 weeks


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Here's something I just posted in cat chat:

As for sleeping with you, at 13 weeks your kitten is able to get around pretty good. I let Thomas sleep with me at 12 weeks. He mostly slept on my head, so I really didn't worry too much about rolling over on him. I feel like it's kinda like sleeping with your infant. You're just aware they're there on some level. Like the other night, I rolled over in my sleep only to come awake as I was turning because I felt something, sure enough....Thomas was by my feet, and I almost smushed him, but I caught myself in time. By the way, Thomas is now 1.5 years old.

By the way, sleeping with a kitten isn't all it's cracked up to be. For the first few months Thomas spent his nights licking my entire face, believe me waking up with someone licking practically up your nose is not a pleasant experience...or better yet, licking your eyelids. Thomas also liked poking at my eyes with his paws...aparently he wanted me to open them. They also run all over the bed and never seem to settle down. Not to mention pouncing on any part of you that moves.


----------



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

*..*

I dont want her to sleepin bed BED with me .. but just in my room i dont want her to jump on the bed and i dont wanna freak out and do somethin hehehe maybe i'll get use to it after tonite ... i dont wanna smush her! lol


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

If you keep her in the room, I don't know how you'd keep her out of the bed. They tend to go where they want to. I'd probably just try it and see how it works.


----------



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

*Update ..*

So our first night together last night was quite intresting .... i didnt get to bed till about 2 lol ... she definatly thinks bed time is play time .. she came right on the bed and walked right on top of my hitting me with her paw for 2 hours lol then she would lay down a bit then get up and start playing so last night she got my room and i slept on the couch :lol: ... 
When i got home today i had a nap with her and she layed on top of my awww she touched her nose to mine it was cute! ... she also scratches and nibbles at my fingers while purring .. normal? lol and if you pull you hand away she'll do it to herself for awhile then do it to you .. almost like shes showing you! awwwwwww ... right now shes is sooooo hyper .. hopefully she'll settle down in a few hours


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Be careful about allowing her to nibble on your fingers. She'll think it's okay to play and chew on all fingers and it shouldn't be okay. Eventually it will start to hurt and you will have a tough time stopping that behavior.

I get my kitty to go to sleep and slow down by putting her under the covers and petting her. She settles right down and falls to sleep.

Remember if she bites or chews on your hand pull your hand away or stop the movement. Do whatever works to stop her from doing it. Believe me, it's not cute when she's older...and biting other people or you.

Edit: if she's licking your fingers, that's a good thing!


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I always tried to ignore Thomas and Kitty while I am trying to sleep. Eventually they'll learn that night time is sleep time and when you're asleep you won't play with them.


----------



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

*...*

i think shes starting to get it ..even tho i'm running on an hour sleep right now! 8O but its worth it ......... last night she actually layed down with me and slept for a bit if shes by my feet she just wants to play ... but when shes closer up she will acutally sleep (well for abit) .... she purrs sooooooooooooooooooooo loud tho its like snoring lol .. i kno its a good sign right? but she'll do that for about 45 min before she pases out asleep ... ahhh i'm not use to this yet lol... and i'm soooooooooooooo tired but school is a MUST too ... i also moved her out of my room so she has most of the house to her self even tho she mostly stays up stairs .. so i also made a lil bed for her right outside my room .. yah doesnt work lol ..... i kicked her out of my room twice last night but she forces the door open or meows or scraches until she gets in and i feel bad so i let her in ............ how can i make this better for both of us?


----------

